# intersvr problem



## magicterry (Nov 11, 2012)

Trying to connect Olivetti PC running Windows 3.10 to Packard Ball PC running Windows Vista
Null modem cable connected to Com 2 and adaptor DB9 to USB installed,
Intersvr on Vista says can't connect to Com 2.
Com 2 is shown as baud rate 2400 on the Olivetti PC. Is that the problem? I think it needs to be at least 19600
Would it be better to use the parallel port LPT1 which is the only parallel port? If so what I need different null modem cable and RS232 to USB adaptor?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Intersvr cannot handle long filenames or the NTFS file system.

I might have misunderstood - do you want to transfer files from the Win 3.1 system to a Vista machine?

Does the Win 3.1 system have a USB port? Even USB 1? You can copy the files to a USB stick or USB HDD if you boot a Ubuntu live cdrom and use the file manager.


----------



## magicterry (Nov 11, 2012)

I had been transferring files from my Olivetti PC to a Packard Bell PC via the floppy drive. But this drive has stopped working, and there is no cd write, nor is it practical to replace the floppy drive or install a read/write CD drive.
Apart from directly linking the computers could I connect a portable USB floppy drive to either com2 or LPT1 with suitable cable &/or adaptor?
The files to transfer are on Windows 3.10 so their names are no longer than 8 characters.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

You can take the hard drive out and connect it to the Packard Bell.

It is not possible to connect a USB device through a COM port or LPT port.


----------



## magicterry (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks 
I've tried that, but the construction is such that this is very difficult.
There is a case I found recorded on the internet wher someone wanted to replace the hard drive, and not having found how to do this, they were told to contact Olivetti for help. There was no follow up. 
I'd need to remove and replace the hard drive each time I had files to transfer.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

You can run Dosbox or Virtualdub and run Win 3.1 in a virtual machine on the Packard Bell. 

Or replace the floppy drive. What purpose do you use the Win 3.1 machine for?


----------



## magicterry (Nov 11, 2012)

Running WORKS 3 data bases etc on Win 3.10
Have got null modem series converter and db9 to usb cable from com 2 , but interservr.exe on Packard Bell says "cannot connect to com 2. Have I got the wrong cable?
Wonder if the parallelport would work - for this I would need the RS232 connector to be either 36 pin centronics female or DB25 male.
Removal of floppy drive is not practical, but maybe leave it in place and connections transfer to an external drive through a grommetted hole.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

You can't open the case and take the hard drive out? Is this a computer you need to keep running after you get the files off? If they're important to you, do whatever it takes to get the drive out and get them copied. I wouldn't trust a computer that old with the only copy of data.


----------

